# flounder



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

are flounder fresh water and also what fish could go into a tank with them?

i have a bracksih tank would that be alright but would they need full salt or whatever? would a 10g be fine for a 1.5" flounder?

also any other info on them would be fine to (another hint*)

thanks


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

hahahah Your Serious Right? That baffles my mind.... Think it over, I think you know the answer.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hmmmm, now I know what you people in non piranha have been dealing with.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> are flounder fresh water and also what fish could go into a tank with them?
> 
> i have a bracksih tank would that be alright but would they need full salt or whatever? would a 10g be fine for a 1.5" flounder?
> 
> ...


there are different types of flounders and yes there are freshwater species too..

and no they can not be housed in a ten gallon..50 gallon with sand as base is needed for them..


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

I caught a flounder while i was fishing those things are pretty ugy i dunno why anyone would use a 50 to house them. Now rays are a different story.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > are flounder fresh water and also what fish could go into a tank with them?
> ...


 would they be able to go in with my cats in my 75g?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

No you got an RTC in there lu you are already overstocked. I really don't understand why you keep spending all your money on these fish. Quit blowing all your money and buy a bigger tank.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Kory said:


> No you got an RTC in there lu you are already overstocked. I really don't understand why you keep spending all your money on these fish. Quit blowing all your money and buy a bigger tank.


 Exactumundo.


----------

